#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  我有違反版規嗎？請版主不要依自己高興行事！(從祭典版移動)

## 白虎の虎源太☆

隨便刪貼是令人氣憤的事

----------


## Fenrir

隨便灌水
隨便發沒內容的文
隨便發廢文
隨便亂糟糕
這也是令人氣憤的事

尤其是自己有問題還不去反省的直接找上版主
又在不相干的版面上發不相干的文

----------


## 白虎の虎源太☆

隨便灌水 
隨便發沒內容的文 
隨便發廢文 
隨便亂糟糕 

說的真好
怎麼不把我的話全部刪了？
或者封個id，這樣不就好了？
別人的所謂的　灌水，廢文，為什麼不刪？
真好意思說．
我沒有違反此版版規
謝謝．

----------


## 白虎の虎源太☆

我不會用電腦作畫，所以不能參與到此版的建設，
但是我連發表自己的觀點的權利都沒有嗎？
如果沒有所謂的灌水，沒個貼都是只有一層頂樓，
你喜歡這樣？
真好笑！

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

嗯...我是不清楚細節啦(搞不清楚的獸+1)

但是...文被砍我想一定事出有因

版主是不會亂砍文的(至少在其他板上是這樣)

因為我也被砍過(爆)...只能說自己做錯事

亂回廢文...亂灌水...做錯事...先自省吧

被砍一次...學一次乖

----------


## Fenrir

哇喔
我看到更好笑的
不會畫圖跟廢水廢文沒關係吧?
想必閣下一定是覺得版規太多懶得看所以沒動過

如果灌那一行文 在那裡發春發腐 叫做建設此版的話
那我建議你 大陸有很多同志論壇都是灌水的 你可以去那裡逛逛
相信那裡一定更適合你這種人

唷~你看看別人回文都是那些廢話嗎?
字數也都比你多 內容也比你充實
大家能遵守的版規 你怎麼不能?
這是出在你自己身上的問題
不能灌水 大家的文還是有很多人回
原因是什麼?
因為大家不像你一樣灌水灌廢文 懂嗎?小朋友

之所以幾乎所有的文都被砍 是因為幾乎都是廢文 廢水 了解了沒?

鄙視手殘腦殘兼不知悔改自作孽不可活的小朋友

不封鎖ip不砍帳號只是因為給你警告 還沒有要做到砍帳號那種地步
你要是喜歡 要那麼做也可以阿~
不過你怎麼不自己把連結砍了 更省事?

----------


## 納勒斯

小納我也是搞不清楚的獸+1

不過事情就像妖蜥說的一樣
版主是絕對絕對不會隨便刪除別人的文章
小老虎~!你是不是該冷靜的想想看
是不是有做錯的地方
而不要一開口就是這些話
在你鄙視別人的時候
我想板上會有90%以上的獸鄙視你
在樂園千萬別有這樣的作為
這裡是和睦相處的地方
或許你只是一時的氣話啦~!
冷靜下來自細想想看是不是有做錯的地方
如果真的想不透的話可以試著詢問看看是不是哪裡有做錯
而不是說出這樣的話來~!

----------


## 白虎の虎源太☆

謝謝你們的提醒

我完整的看過版規n遍了
如果我灌的一行文叫發春，那麼你灌的這麼多就叫吐屄水
還有我不是同志，你這麼了解，想必是一直做cocksucker吧？
字比我少的貼有很多，都沒有被刪，
很多人回，他們的不是灌水那他們語言叫什麼？
很好，我的文是廢文，廢水，謝謝．
很高興讓我發現了論壇裏有這樣可愛的人
真是一個自由和睦的好地方
我會自動離開這裏．


鄙視到處吐屄水的cocksucker，bitch！

----------


## 納勒斯

還是沒學到自己該學的教訓
雖然小納說過要來就來但要離開不是那麼容易這句話
但是我想你這位仁兄要離開的話是很簡單的一件事情
我們99%同意歡送
希望在這篇文章之後不會看到你有任何發言
要離開就乾脆點這篇你也不用回了

那麼就請便吧~!

----------


## Fenrir

掰掰囉 同學
路上小心
我誠摯的祝福你

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

你們鬧夠了沒有=w=

講話口氣這麼衝是怎麼回事，
兩邊都先給我反省反省，
好好沉澱一下，想想自己錯在哪。

我可不想看到再有獸加入戰局，
不然不才將全部刪除，就這樣。

至於之前刪文的問題，不才覺得其他版主一定有相當程度的考量，
不才會再去商討，以上。

----------


## 柩月

....呃

我覺得我回覆的字數比他少啊.......

現在是什麼情況啊ˊˋ

看他回文過的文章

回的內容也跟我差不多啊（凡省）

可能他提出的不滿過於偏激，髒話連篇

所以才會導致這邊的獸不甚高興吧？

（純粹自主觀感）

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

由於考量到將來很有可能會有類似情形發生...因為有獸的發文風格和這個論壇的風氣不符合，由版主自行判斷刪除，但被刪的言論也沒有違反版歸，引起該會員不滿的情形....
所以特把此帖轉來這，讓大家集思廣益，想想該如何應對此種情形...

雖然發此篇的會員說要離開了，不過還是有很多還沒發言過的幽靈會員(沒有惡意^^")在這間論壇觀看，萬一以後也出現這種情形時各版主要如何應對，先在此討論一下..  :請用:  

還有...對於灌水的定義，是否要明確定義清楚，不然很多獸以為字多就不是灌水....
雖然偶而增加一些文章對論壇有好處，但是也要有實質意義或是互相鼓勵意義等等的灌水才是好水(啥)，如果是和會員互動很少的灌水文章或是只為了發言數而出現的無意義文、聊天文等，這些是否要列為灌水類的呢?


還有...該會員只要看到虎源太就會發春並且會說一些火星語(?)，這樣是否也算是明顯的灌水?

以下是研究用資料:
http://orl.pc321.net/imgs_art/wolfbbs_data/Trash_01.png
http://orl.pc321.net/imgs_art/wolfbbs_data/Trash_02.png
http://orl.pc321.net/imgs_art/wolfbbs_data/Trash_03.png

----------


## Fenrir

他被放到資源回收區的文章 可以看看到底是怎麼回事
不都在說那些腐的?禁的?18+的?
我覺得皇親砍的文並沒有任何好反駁的

話說昨天聊天室途中還亂入一個在那裡亂扯想把腐氣重新帶到各層及版面的

另外我只簡單的說我自己的行為
以其人之身還至其人之道

版龜不知道被輾斃幾次了

----------


## 狼王白牙

這次的事情. 或多或少是文化的差異造成.
以大陸很多論壇, 包括百度貼吧等地方, 
多半都是第一篇文章特別有內容, 也就是所謂的樓主所發的文.
而後面的回應文章, 只寫 好! 我頂! 寫得好! 等等, 這幾乎是很多論壇的常態.
當然也有部份大陸論壇嚴格規定 "不得發垃圾帖" "你頂? 頂什麼?"
依照這位版友所發的文章來看, 以大陸觀點來看,是很多論壇的普遍程度回文者.

不過, 版主之所以刪除帖子, 原因是因為內容不充實外, 是因為被刪除的文章中,
帶有部份對論壇形象有不良影響的字句, 也就是猥褻用語.
從整個論壇來看, 該版友發表 90 篇文章, 被刪除的文章有 30 篇,
並非大部分被刪除.


然而, 若該版友提出疑問句, 版主也應該有一個理性的答案可以回答:
例如: 我什麼地方違規? 為什麼不能表達觀點? 為什麼不能灌水?

根據這篇討論串, 在依序回文之下, 前面並沒有違規,
包括把自己的簽名檔改成 "鄙視隨意刪貼者"
這個詞並非漫罵, 只是表示不滿的一種詞句, 比方說:
"我鄙視盜版者"  "我鄙視犯罪者"  這些都不算是漫罵.

這個討論串裡最先開始違規的,反而是我們這邊的版主.
俗話不是說: 銅板沒有兩個拍不饗. 但是最先拍饗者是誰呢??

請問版主可以帶頭說: 
"你幾乎所有的文都是廢水"
"手殘腦殘" "發春發腐"
這種挑釁的話語出來嗎?
可不可以把, 版友的抗議是大笑話這種會激怒對方的字句放進簽名檔?

所以, 該名版友事後是罵了髒話, 但是我只能把他當作過當反擊而從輕發落.
然而, 我會處罰的是 "第一個拍響銅板者" , 特別是有權者.
老實說, *我對版主要求比較嚴是有目共賭的, 現在針對漫罵版主解除所有職務.*
至於我要不要懲罰該版友? 法律有所謂的一罪不二判原則.
都已經被砍文了, 都已經被罵過了,歡送過了, 還能懲罰幾次?

----------


## Fenrir

ok
撤掉對我來說
是另一種解脫

打從原創區開始 我就想撤掉所有職務了
只是不好意思說而已
如果說版主就不能跟一般使用者一樣"自由"的話
這樣子我反而更高興 謝謝

這標準太難定了
要版主自己斟酌 又有壇主的規定要去遵行
又要馬兒好 又要馬兒不吃草
這是我想表達的

今後我就當普通使用者就好了
(記得接板主職務前就提過我的作法
是的，能接受就留下 不能接受就走

接下來就看誰要收爛攤子了

至於版主帶頭用挑釁的字眼
麻煩請你看清楚
誰先開始的
另外又是誰在聊天室狂罵bitch
版主就不是人嗎?就一定要讓他罵讓他挑釁嗎?
最好他那個是看到我的回應所做的反擊

反正我該還的東西我也還完了
今天開始我也沒有必要在中午20分鐘的休息時間特地上來管理版面

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

"還有...該會員只要看到虎源太就會發春並且會說一些火星語(?)，這樣是否也算是明顯的灌水? "

以上這句話是我自己說的...為了表示負責....我也願意接受懲罰辭去板主職務，畢竟是自己踩到規定...不能怪任何人...^^"

不過，對於該版友我也以無奈的心來看...因為到後面似乎已經是無法溝通了....
畢竟文化不同...相對的思考事情的角度也會略有差異...我這次是完全忽略了這點...*w*a"

請白牙大大給我應有的懲處...m^ ^"m

----------


## 夜月之狼

唔 有權力的人不就必會有限制嗎?ˊ ˋ

就像那些掌權的人們 他們也不能亂說話啊

版面的管理員不就是版民們的一個榜樣嗎?

如果這個榜樣做壞了 那不就影響到下面的人了?ˊ ˋ

即使被罵髒話 也能用不具*明顯*攻擊性的字眼回應吧

另:

bitch :Sad: n)母狗,母狼,潑婦,牢騷事 (v)發牢騷 和大家認知的意思差遠了ˊ ˋ

cocksucker:雜種,混蛋 這倒是重了點ˊ ˋ(星:有意義嗎?= =)

論壇吵架是會有的 但別*露骨*地說髒話或罵人吧ˊ ˋ

再另:

給王看的ˊ ˋ
有目共賭→睹
饗→響(逃)
公文如果有錯字感覺會怪怪的ˊ ˋ

----------


## Kasar

建議牙大把這篇文鎖住或做些處理
以免一些新會員一加入就看到........  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Fenrir

就當作殺雞儆猴的作用
我認為沒什麼好見不得人的
尤其是壇主實行罰則

說都說得很簡單似的 有能力就自自己去當看看?

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

[quote="夜月之狼"]唔 有權力的人不就必會有限制嗎?ˊ ˋ

就像那些掌權的人們 他們也不能亂說話啊

版面的管理員不就是版民們的一個榜樣嗎?

如果這個榜樣做壞了 那不就影響到下面的人了?ˊ ˋ

即使被罵髒話 也能用不具*明顯*攻擊性的字眼回應吧

另:

bitch :Sad: n)母狗,母狼,潑婦,牢騷事 (v)發牢騷 和大家認知的意思差遠了ˊ ˋ

cocksucker:雜種,混蛋 這倒是重了點ˊ ˋ(星:有意義嗎?= =)

論壇吵架是會有的 但別*露骨*地說髒話或罵人吧ˊ ˋ



罵人不是只從字面上的.....
那譬如說公共汽車 北港香爐怎麼辦=         =
大家消消火吧
畢竟他都走了(又少一個白目!?(圍毆

----------

